# Johnson's baby shampoo



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I have noticed that a lot you mention Johnson's baby shampoo......Is it ok to use it on our furbabies??

The reason I am asking is because my vet, when I first got Pacino, told me not to use it because it dries out their skin because although it is gentle for a baby it is not made for our furbabies delicate skin.

So, after the vet told me that I asked Pacino's groomer...and she said the same thing.

I respect and hold dear anything that is said on this site by you knowledgable people so this is my question to you for the day!! Who would know better then a Malt owner?? LOL

thanks,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I have noticed that a lot you mention Johnson's baby shampoo......Is it ok to use it on our furbabies??
> 
> The reason I am asking is because my vet, when I first got Pacino, told me not to use it because it dries out their skin because although it is gentle for a baby it is not made for our furbabies delicate skin.
> 
> ...


Baby shampoo is actually very drying. Veterinary dermatologists will recommend using it on dogs with oily skin. I would not use it as your regular shampoo. Some people use it just on the face. I prefer to use a tearless dog shampoo like Absolutely Natural's regular shampoo.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Johnson's has always been known as a drying or harsh shampoo. They probably make one that contains a conditioner like a 2/1 shampoo. If I was going to use it I would search for the 2/1 and use it only on the face.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

my vet told me to use it!

i did use it a few weeks ago and his skin seems fine. he never scratches or bites at himself.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I used it on Abbey for a couple of months when I first got her, thinking if it's good enough for my human babies it's gotta be good enough for my furbaby!







Then I found out (probably through this forum) that human babies produce more oils & therefore need alittle more drying formula. It never seemed to dry Abbey's skin out but I switched shampoo to puppy shampoo. I still use it on her face only & it does a good job!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use it sometimes on the face too


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I think we give vets more credit than they deserve. Do you really think they know all that much about all the products out there? I doubt it very much. 4 years of vets school they have more than enough to learn, I doubt very much they cover shampoos when they spend about 3 weeks learning about pet nutrition which is so detrimental to their health. They are deffinitely not all knowing, at all. 

I asked my vet about using vineger inside my dogs ears to clean for bacteria every so often. He said to me, that is an old fashioned method, there are plenty of solutions they sell nowaday. I said, I understand it is old fashioned but does it work or is it harmful is what I want to knwo, because I always carry vineger in the house, so it's convenient. He said yes it works but you only need to clean the ears once a month, because you don't want to irritate them. Well, that is fine with me, old fashioned works, because it's the most natural ingredient you can use...and kills bacteria. A few drops in the ear and let them shake it out...works fine.

As for baby shampoo...I doubt very much our furbabies have more sensitive skin than a human baby. The way our pups scratch themselves up to everything...if a human baby did that...their skin would be all bruised up and scratched...their skin is way more sensitive. 

I would say it depends on each dog's skin, just like with humans.

I use infusium leave in rinse on Max...it's a human product but is recommended by groomers on maltis...just dilute with water...it's excellent. Also vineger and water will strip away all the residue left behind by shampoos, so that once in a while is good, too.

I am going to start trimming him myself soon, I took him to the groomers for the first time and she cut his cute little bang...don't they know we grow that hair for the top knots?? I was a bit annoyed, but whatever, it's only hair and grows back.

I use tearless dog shampoo, but if I ran out and it was a snowy day, I would go across the street and buy baby shampoo for him, that stuff is as gentle as they come. 

Add some veggie oil to their food and you won't have to worry about dryness. I say a few drops of olive oil and that will take care of the skin from the inside...which is more important anyway.

Well, I rambled on....I haven't been in here in a while.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm a great-grandma and have had pets all my life, and a Malt for 14 years. I certainly agree with Max Mommy. I've had a lot of different vets over the years and at least 4 for Frosty and none of them have known a whit about Maltese. They all have Labs or something bigger that are outside dogs. If I could find one like Jaimie that actually knows what a Maltese IS and even has one, it would be heaven.

The ones I've met don't have a clue about red eye stain, what meds/shots, etc., Malts are sensitive to, and even less about dog food or grooming products available on the market. They usually only are aware of the ones their supply reps have sold them. Same with supplements.

I've used Johnson's Baby shampoo on Frosty's face most of his life. I only use it when he gets a bath and only on his face, and rinse it carefully. I know from using it on my own eyelids that it is mild enough for eyes. I haven't tried putting any of the "tearless" dog shampoos in my eyes so I don't know about them, but probably they are fine too. I disagree that it is good for stripping oily hair. It won't lather well or clean Frosty's ears like the regular mild dog shampoos. 

Every dog, like every human, has different needs for it's coat (







not human coat) and skin. Getting good advice from people who keep a show coat, and trial and error on your own dog would be my theory. At different stages of life the same dog will have different needs. A couple tbsp. or vinegar or lemon juice (acid) added to a qt. of water or, water with a little conditioner is a great way to rinse the residue of shampoo out of the coat and leave an acid mantle on the skin and hair (works for humans too). I have found one vet who gives out home-made recipes for ear cleaner, but I actually prefer a commercial one with Salicylic Acid, Lactic Acid, Benzoic Acid and several other things because Frosty tends to have heavy wax and easily gets yeast in his ears.


----------

